# Arizona meetup - this Sunday, Nov 28



## mrcubeiskool (Nov 26, 2010)

Time: 1 - 5 pm

Location: Peter Piper Pizza; 1805 E. Baseline Road, Tempe
(Crossroads- Baseline & McClintock)

Bring: Some different puzzles and a timer, if you have one.

Hope we can get some new folks there!

Quentin
[email protected]


----------



## mrcubeiskool (Nov 28, 2010)

We've got several cubers here.
Come join us!
We'll be here til 5 pm.

Q


----------

